
Quantum computers ready to leap out of the lab in 2017 - jaoued
http://www.nature.com/news/quantum-computers-ready-to-leap-out-of-the-lab-in-2017-1.21239
======
mywittyname
What's the best resource for learning about QC and establishing foundation
knowledge so that I might be ready to break into this field once they have
broad availability?

~~~
bear_child
[https://www.amazon.com/Quantum-Computation-
Information-10th-...](https://www.amazon.com/Quantum-Computation-
Information-10th-Anniversary/dp/1107002176)

is the standard reference. It is well written and light if you have the math
background (linear algebra + probability theory)

------
anotheryou
maybe I'll wait another year before I push my backups in to the cloud...

I wonder when we will know just how huseful they will be.

~~~
bear_child
Regardless of how we end up building quantum computers, they will be useful.
The theory behind computing with qbits is well established and many
interesting quantum algorithms have already been developed.

Even a 32 qbit computer would be a very serious breakthrough.

edit: by a 32 qbit computer, I mean that the device should have 32 qbits of
memory in total! I'm not talking about bus size.

That is one of the cool things about quantum computing. You don't need a big
device to do interesting computations.

